# [SOLVED] Can't start Windows 8 no matter what I do.



## Score (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi - I need help starting my ASUS laptop, currently running Windows 8.

Because the OS came installed on the laptop, I cannot create new installation software due to it being a "manufacturer's key", nor was I given an installation disk.

The problem arose when I reset the computer to factory settings and then proceeded to download and install Windows Updates. The updates finished installing and I restarted the computer.

I returned several minutes later and it said "Configuring Windows features - 25% complete - do not turn off your computer." I then left to do something else. When I returned, I found a screen that said "Failure configuring Windows features - Reverting changes - Do not turn off your computer."

I waited for quite a while, but nothing changed, so I ended up turning it off and back on again.

Now, whenever I boot, it says "Preparing automatic repair" and eventually takes me to a message that says "Windows Startup repair could not fix the problem." and gives me the choice to shutdown or go to Advanced Startup Options.

On Advanced Startup Options, nothing works. I get errors if I try to refresh or reset the computer, I have no functioning restore points, I can't do anything with the system image, Safe Mode doesn't work and nor does Disable automatic restart upon failure or Enter Recovery Environment...

I tried running chkdsk and sfc...chkdsk doesn't do anything and when I type in sfc /scannow I get "Windows Resource Protection could not start the scan" or something like that.

Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't start Windows 8 no matter what I do.*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

How old is the PC?

If Asus did not provide you with a installation CD, how did you go about reinstalling Windows 8?

How long did you give it before you shut it down?


----------



## Score (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Can't start Windows 8 no matter what I do.*

The PC is roughly a year old, I went about reinstalling Windows 8 through the 'Reset computer back to factory settings' function in Advanced Startup Options (which doesn't work anymore), and I gave it...I think half an hour and nothing changed.

Might want to wait longer in the future, I guess, but my immediate problem is that I need to get my laptop working again.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Can't start Windows 8 no matter what I do.*

why did you reset to factory settings? were you having problems? if so, it could be related.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't start Windows 8 no matter what I do.*

You're going to need a Windows 8 CD to fix this issue.


----------



## Score (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Can't start Windows 8 no matter what I do.*

Hmm, well I handed my laptop over to a tech friend of mine, hopefully he can fix it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let us know if he does and what he did.


----------

